# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi A5: New Car needing Correction Detail?? Booked by Audi! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi A5: New Car needing Correction Detail?? Booked by Audi! ▄▀*




















This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb work as ever! I'm not suprised they were gobsmacked :thumb:

Regards, Matt


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

sexy!!!


----------



## Militia (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks fantastic. Good job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous !!

How long has your dog been wearing a toga ?? LoL


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

amazing results. Well done


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Amazing work again, Jay especially on clearcoat like that.

Have Audi used you before? 

Just interested to find out how they found you? I'm sure they will be using you again!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely finish, great work...

I hope the garage gave you the credit and not them....and that their customer will come back to you to maintain the shine!

I'm guessing we will be seeing more new cars from them soon, can't argue with those results!


:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice work,stunning finish...


----------



## frederiks (Dec 12, 2010)

^^I too hope the credit was to you and not the stealership.

Great work!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

How on earth did a 'new' car come to have a finish as poor as that (especially a German one).
What a fantastic job on it, brilliant work.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, and one great car for the lucky owner. if only they all came looking that good been at local Audi Dealer this morning and there was an R8 Spyder with quite a few deep marks


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Fantastic work! Appaling for a 'new' car to look like that in the first place.

I also noticed the dog in a T-shirt :speechles


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Always enjoy the Miglior write ups and amazed at just how bad the car was to start with. Looks great now obviously. :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Fantastic result.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

absolutely stunning
you always fininish a car no matter what make in a fantastic condition
your quality of work,attention to detail is first class
i truley belive that you are one of the very best detailers on here
if not the best in the top one!!at least

i would love to spend a day with you,just to see you in work 

if i win euro tonight im bringing my ferrari,aston,masser over to you,if i dont
ill wash the hyundai and nissan myself

first class work

:thumb::thumb::argie::argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Jay:thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

What a shocking condition it was in to start with, I'd have been gutted if I'd found my new car in that condition. Good to see that Audi stepped in and helped get it put right. Top job :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Superb finish fella


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Jay lovely finish

Baz


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Superb transformation Jay. Thoroughly enjoyable write up with some top notch photography :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

fantastic mate. like the way you lay your threads out.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Good work.

Nice to see at least one dealer admitting the finish isn't good enough for the customer. Rather than just fobbing them off with the "they are all like that sir" line.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good work Jay - I don't think you can beat a black car that's been detailed

Credit to Audi for putting the car to you as a professional and making sure they had a happy customer too


edit: forgot to ask - just how old was the car?


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work, those r the best audi wheels available at the moment.
fantastic turnaround


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll get to some of the questions as soon as poss


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome work, what pad can polish combo did you use?


----------



## Fortis (Aug 2, 2007)

Tremendous work :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Just scary how Audi shipped a car from the factory so "bad" .. There again I remember thinking mine looked good until 6months after I picked it up Robbie did his work on it .. 

Every time my car goes to the dealer I say "dont wash it, dont touch the paintwork .. " .. They ask why and I point to the plastic scrapers the "16 year old lads" use on the cars around the dealership to wipe the water off ......


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Sadly, an ever re-occuring vision with what is actually dished out at main dealerships. Crazy really, as they are taking some serious ££s off clients and handing over tired and tarnished looking vehicles which look more like 2-3 years old rather than brand new. Far cry from what it was Jay. Im sure the client was much hapier once collecting it looking like that.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

JasonE said:


> Gorgeous !!
> 
> How long has your dog been wearing a toga ?? LoL


Haha. Is there a pic of him somewhere? He gets cold in the unit!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Miglior said:


> Haha. Is there a pic of him somewhere? He gets cold in the unit!


LoL , picture 56 , just his back legs and his , errrr , coat :lol:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic results there, looks like a completely different car in the end.

And credit to the Audi Dealer for admitting defeat and putting the customer first on this one.... hopefully other dealers will take note. Although I doubt it!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Impressive!!!!!!! :doublesho

Fantastic work mate!!!!! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Done a few of these and know they are alot of car.

It looks great.

Robbie


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

well in looks really nice, shame on audi that cloudy bumper is shocking. they just dont have a clue.


----------



## oz_clio (Mar 28, 2008)

Great results, can i ask what you used to take off tar deposits?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

lovely work Jay.:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding results! :thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Perfect


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

superb!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

gally said:


> Amazing work again, Jay especially on clearcoat like that.
> 
> Have Audi used you before?
> 
> Just interested to find out how they found you? I'm sure they will be using you again!


Ive been in contact with them for a while. Some of the audis I have done in the past are from that supplying main dealer.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Lovely finish, great work...
> 
> I hope the garage gave you the credit and not them....and that their customer will come back to you to maintain the shine!
> 
> ...


The Dealership were quite open and honest. The customer knew who was doing the work. From all the Audis on my website www.miglior.co.uk plus the testimonials, the customer was more than happy for the car to be dropped off at my unit for a week.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> great work, and one great car for the lucky owner. if only they all came looking that good been at local Audi Dealer this morning and there was an R8 Spyder with quite a few deep marks


Ive had to sort a few of those, but for a dealership who arent happy about me posting my work there. they are a lot further away though!

The gloss black plastics on the rear are swirl magnets!


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

Good work, it is a great to pro work being done. Your attention to detail is sublime. However I don't like to see grubby fingers :0) and for that reason you lose 1 mark.

only kidding great job.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Zero Defects said:


> Good work, it is a great to pro work being done. Your attention to detail is sublime. However I don't like to see grubby fingers :0) and for that reason you lose 1 mark.
> 
> only kidding great job.


haha!! i laughed when i read that!

you know whats really strange? i am very particular about wearing nitrile gloves when i am working normally! But, the day before i had this audi dropped off, all 3 boxes were empty!

So ive since bought about 2000 pairs!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work mate. Fair play to the dealer for ding the right thing though.

I did a new car prep at an audi dealer in sw london a few weekes back and there was serious bird etching on the bonnet. Not what you'd expect from a new car. I dont think they had the same attitude as your dealer, as they had never even heard of detailing and needless to say, i was there on the clients request rather than the garage.

Francis


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Exceptional work as always Jay. Nice to see such a clean and tidy unit as well. Something that I am particular about myself - tidy workspace, tidy job, tidy mind!

Thumbs up!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

JD said:


> Exceptional work as always Jay. Nice to see such a clean and tidy unit as well. Something that I am particular about myself - tidy workspace, tidy job, tidy mind!
> 
> Thumbs up!


Cheers mate. I try


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cracking work!

Forgive me for being negative though, but is it worth using BoS as LSP? Won't they just end up washing it their "usual" way one last time before handing to a customer? Assume it will be sat on the forecourt now or do they have a potential buyer? (hence the detail)


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> Cracking work!
> 
> Forgive me for being negative though, but is it worth using BoS as LSP? Won't they just end up washing it their "usual" way one last time before handing to a customer? Assume it will be sat on the forecourt now or do they have a potential buyer? (hence the detail)


Audis customer picked up their car from the unit. Audi told me they wanted it to look awesome and they were prepared to pay for a premium wax for their customer.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> well in looks really nice, shame on audi that cloudy bumper is shocking. they just dont have a clue.


It wasnt Audi that did that, just to point out. it was a body shop they used who thought they could correct paint! :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Top work there


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

looks like NEW. lol. great job. love the wheels.


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

wonderful!!!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely work, how can a new car be so bad?!


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome result.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

As always great work & write up :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top notch work there Jay, now Audi should be proud of your workmanship :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks mario! hope your keeping well!


----------

